# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  نسج العنكبوت

## الاترجة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كانت المرأة قبل ظهور الإسلام وبعثه خير الأنام صلى الله عليه وسلم في جاهلية وشر في ذل مهين وحال مشين وكانت في مجتمع لا يقدر لها قدرها ولا يعطيها بعض حقها، فكان بعضهم يعاملها معاملة البهائم والأنعام وبعضهم يعدّها من سقط المتاع ولا تساوي شيئاً عنده، وأشد من ذلك ما قص الله علينا من جهلهم حيث أنهم إذا بشروا بالأنثى ضاقت عليهم أنفسهم واسودت وجوههم من ذلك فهم في حيرة من أمرهم هل يئدونها ويتخلصون منها أم يمسكونها على هون ومذلة (وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسوداً وهو كظيم يتوارى من القوم من سوء ما بشر به أيمسكه على هون أم يدسه في التراب ألا ساء ما يحكمون) أي والله ألا ساء ما يحكمون حكموا عليها بالدفن حية وضربوا عليها الأغلال والآصار وأحكام ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان فكانت حياتها إلى حياة البهائم أقرب . فكم رفع الاسلام من شأنها وحفظها وصانها ولكن هل تعقل المرأة المسلمة ذلك؟ أم أنها خدعت بزخرف الحياة الدنيا والركض وراء سراب الحضارة المزعومة فكم هلكت فيه من فتاة وكم سقطت في أوحالها من امرأة فلم تفق إلا وهي في تيه الضلال تتجاذبها صيحات الشياطين وأبواق الناعقين فنظرت تحت قدميها فإذا هي ع لى \"نسج العنكبوت\" .

إن النساء اليوم إن لم يرجعن إلى بارئهن وخالقهن ويتمسكن بدينهن ظاهراً وباطناً فهن على خطر عظيم أن يجرفهن الطوفان فيقعن في فساد عريض قد لا يرأب صدعه صيحات الناصحين ولا يرقع شقه هتافات الخائفين فيومئذ تقع الواقعة ويصبحن فريسة سهلة لكلاب شرسة لا يهمها في حياتها إلا أن تشبع جوعها .
في الماضي القريب ليس في عهد النبوة كانت أمهاتنا وجداتنا والعفيفات الطاهرات في عصرنا يعرفن معنى الإيمان والحياء فتلفعن بجلباب العفة والحشمة فلم يضرهن ذلك شيئاً فعشن طاهرات وتوافهن الله مسلمات بل أنجبن من العلماء والأدباء والأثرياء والعباقرة والوجهاء من ترون الآن من قيادات الأمة . فخلف من بعدهن خلف حسبن التقدم والنعمة التي فتحها الله علينا لا بد أن تواكب بالانسلاخ عن الدين والتنكر لشرع رب العالمين، فخدعن بالدعايات المضللة والوعود الكاذبة من منافقين كذبة ومفتونين غششة يزينون لها الباطل ويلبسونه زي الإسلام ليكسبوا مودتها ويسقونها الجرعات المخدرة ليفسدوا جسدها بعد فساد قلبها ويسوقونها إلى الجحيم .

فماذا تريد المرأة من العبث في جلبابها ؟ وماذا يريد الرجال من دفع المرأة لاختلاطها ونزع حجابها ؟ هي تريد التحرر من دين ربها وفتنة بني قومها. وهم يريدون المتعة بجسدها وقتل مشاعرها وسلب عفتها يريدونها كوردة قطفوها فاستنشقوا عطرها فلما ذبلت رموها واستبدلوا غيرها او كعلكة مضغوها فلما ذهبت حلاوتها تفلوها. ويوم أن تصل المرأة إلى بهيمة ينزو عليها من اشتهاها ويفجر بها من أغراها فلا دين يردع ولا سلطان يمنع فقد آذن المجتمع بالانهيار والعمار بالدمار ولا أصدق شاهد من واقع الغرب اليوم الذي ينادوننا أن ننحط لوحله.

إن الخطوات التائهة التي تسير بها المرأة اليوم تقودها إلى الهاوية فالتهاون بالحجاب الذي بدأ بالنقاب وسينتهي بنزع الجلباب والتهتك في الاسواق والغفلة والاعراض عن ذكرالله والجرأة على الحرمات وغياب الرقيب وضعف الإيمان وفساد القلب الذي أورث قلة الحياء والتلاعب بعقول الرجال والعبث بقلوبهم وإشعال نار الفتنة فيها بكل وسيلة فكل هذه وغيرها خطوات تقود إلى الانهيار ! فهل أصبحت المرأة في مجتمعنا أداة هدم ومعول خراب ؟؟ فمتى تعي المرأة المسلمة ما يحاك لها ؟

يا فتاة الإسلام أفيقي قبل فوات الأوان، يا أمة الله أفي الله شك فاطر السماوات والأرض الذي خلقك وصورك وعلم سرك ونجواك هو الذي أنشأك وعلم ما يفسدك و يصلحك وشرع لك ما يحفظك ويرعاك ويوصلك إلى السعادة الحقيقية والفوز في الدنيا والآخرة ، فمهما سلكت من السبل فلن تصلي إلا من طريق واحد هو الطريق الذي دلك عليه وهداك إليه نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم طريق الاستقامة والهدى (وإنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم صراط الله الذي له ما في السماوات والأرض، ألا إلى الله تصير الأمور) .

قفي وتأملي إلى أين تسيرين وإلى من تصيرين؟ هل خلقت عبثاً!! أم هل تتركي سدىً!! فتشي في قلبك، أين ذكر الله فيه ؟ هل تفكرت يوماً في عظمة الله وقهره وسلطانه ؟ هل تفكرت في قدرته وجبروته ؟ ألم تعلمي أن الله يغار وغيرت الله أن يأتي العبد ما حرم الله عليه وهل أنت إلا أمة مملوكة له، هل نظرت يوماً في المرآة وبحثت عن أثر السجود في وجهك ؟ هل رأيت أثر الصلاة ؟ أين الدمع في عينيك من خشية الله ؟ كأني أنظر إلى قلبك تحت الأضلاع وقد أثقلته الذنوب وقيدته الغفلة في أنين لا ينقطع . فمتى العودة ومتى التوبة ؟ هل غاب عن هاجسك الموت ؟ أم هل نسيت أن دقات عقارب الساعة ورجفات قلبك تدنيك من الآخرة ؟ فماذا تقولين لله ؟ ماذا تقولين لله ؟ هل تقولي خدعوني ؟

أم أنها الخديعة بزخرف الحياة الدنيا والركض وراء سراب لا يدرك له طرف ولا يروي من عطش . هكذا الدنيا كالماء المالح كلما ازددت شرباً منها ازددت عطشاً . كم فتح الله علينا من نعمة وكم دفع عنا من نقمة وكم وكم من النعم التي لا تعد ولا تحصى . هل توقفت وتفكرت في نفسك؟ ليس في شيء بعيد بل في نفسك.من خلق هذا الجمال وصوره وأحسنه؟من رزقك العافية في البدن وحُسن الخِلقة؟ من أودع فيك هذا القلب وتلك الجوارح ؟ ومن هداك لهذا الدين العظيم؟ إن هذه التساؤلات وغيرها كثيرة في نفسك تحتاج إلى تأمل واعتراف ثم شكر وثناء قولاً وعملاً \"وفي أنفسكم أفلا تبصرون\"

أخيتي ... في ليلة من لياليك الغافلة خذي زاوية من حجرتك وقلبي النظر في الكون ثم رديه إلى ذاتك وحياتك .. وتسآلي بعد وقفة تأمل طويلة ..ماذا قدمت لنفسك ؟ هل هذه الحياة هي نهاية المطاف أم أن هناك منزلاً آخر وداراً أخرى . بماذا شكرت ربك على تلك النعم التي تترا عليك نعمة بعد نعمة ؟ ماذا قدمت لدينك الذي أعزك به ربك وهداك إليه من بين خلق كثير هم من حطب جهنم فاختارك لينقذك منها . كم ستعيشين في هذه الدار ؟ مهما بلغت من العمر فإن مآلك إلى الدار الأخرى . فليس للمرء دار غير التي يسكنها إلا التي كان قبل الموت يبنيها . إنها والله ساعات وأنفاس معدودة ثم أنت إلى تلك الدار صائرة فستندمين وإن دخلت الجنة إن لم تكوني تزودتي من هذه الدنيا زاداً يرفع الدرجة ويعلي المقام هناك . فكيف والمرء قد أسرف على نفسه وفرط في حياته؟؟
إنها كلمات أكتبها إليك بلسان قلبي ودمع عيني أذكرك فيها يوماً ستخرجين فيه من هذه الدار رغم أنفك.فهلا أعددت لذاك اليوم عدته، فما زالت معك بقية حياة فهلا عمرتيها بطاعة الله وأحييت القلب بذكر الله فهذا هو الزاد الذي ترفع به الدرجات .

واعلمي أخيتي أن فضل الله واسع ورحمته أوسع فإن علم صدق توبتك جازاك بإحسان وعفو وغفران وأبدل سيئاتك حسنات . فهل فهمت هذا واستنهضتي همتك لحياة جديدة سعيدة قبل فوات الأوان ؟ إني لأرجو أن تقطفين الثمرة في الدنيا قبل الآخرة والله المستعان.

----------


## مروة عاشور

شكر الله للكاتب والناقل, وأحسن الله إليكِ على هذا الانتقاء المميز



> بماذا  شكرت ربك على تلك النعم التي تترا عليك نعمة بعد نعمة ؟ ماذا قدمت لدينك  الذي أعزك به ربك وهداك إليه من بين خلق كثير هم من حطب جهنم فاختارك  لينقذك منها . كم ستعيشين في هذه الدار ؟ مهما بلغت من العمر فإن مآلك إلى  الدار الأخرى . فليس للمرء دار غير التي يسكنها إلا التي كان قبل الموت  يبنيها . إنها والله ساعات وأنفاس معدودة ثم أنت إلى تلك الدار صائرة  فستندمين وإن دخلت الجنة إن لم تكوني تزودتي من هذه الدنيا زاداً يرفع  الدرجة ويعلي المقام هناك . فكيف والمرء قد أسرف على نفسه وفرط في حياته؟؟


كلام يبكي القلوب قبل العيون, أسأل الله أن ينفع به وأن يدخله إلى قلوب أخواتنا فيصيب قبولا..

----------

